# Mini fridge humidor?



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

I might be getting a mini fridge, the size for a dorm, for real cheap from a guy I work with. Assuming I don't plug it in, is it viable to properly humidify it and use it as a humidor?

If It works I'd line it with Spanish cedar and remove the freezer part of it most likely. I could customize the hell out of it at work too.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah it would be good, you dont have to line it just get some beads and some cigar boxes made out of cedar.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Seal up any holes inside, and it should work great.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Yeah it would be good, you dont have to line it just get some beads and some cigar boxes made out of cedar.


I probably would just for aesthetics. Good to know though, thanks. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ski1215 said:


> I probably would just for aesthetics. Good to know though, thanks. :tu


No problem and let me know when to come over, ill bring some Magic Hat #9 for the project:r:chk


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

awesome idea! I have a mini-fridge, but I use mine for beer!:tu


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> awesome idea! I have a mini-fridge, but I use mine for beer!:tu


Beer and cigars now that's a combo.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have done 2 of these.....I am working on putting it on a timer for the cooling but I have to come up with an active device (Oasis) to cover the drop in RH...but if you look in the end of the HUMI thread you will see my set up. Hold Temp and RH like a champ....



Shawn


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

The host of Blowin' Smoke podcast uses a full size fridge (no power) as his humidor. If it works for him it should work for you.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> awesome idea! I have a mini-fridge, but I use mine for beer!:tu


I have a 3.4 cu/ft I use for beer. I plan on putting this 1.7 cu/ft on top of it. Probably will take it to work and paint it black. Slap a "cigars" sticker on the freshpaint, and a "beer" sticker on the beer fridge and stack them.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

A fellow Gorilla passed this link in a thread I had of a similar project. Rocklers carry's it too, but the prices here are much better and that is including the high shipping costs.

Good luck with the project!

http://www.internetlumber.com/lumber-products/Humidor-Lining-4-sqft


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

FWIW... I have a mini-fridge sitting here in my office. It's unplugged, the "freezer" compartment is full of beads from Heartfelt, and it's full of boxed cigars. It holds humidity perfectly, and works great!!!


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I havea friend that did this (fellow gorilla), but instead of lining it, he just got a bunch of empty boxes from his local B&M and puts the cigars in the boxes in the fridge, and uses it for aging (humidification with rH beads).


----------

